# Yao set to return!!!!



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Link



> During Yao Ming's exam at halftime of the Rockets' loss to the Toronto Raptors on Wednesday, Rockets team physician Tom Clanton told Yao he would be medically cleared to begin practicing Thursday.
> 
> Yao asked if he could play in the second half.
> 
> ...


:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

*http://www.click2houston.com/video/11148791/index.html*
The link is the interview of Yao if you are interested in. 
It looks like we will be getting him back in no time. They say he is coming back on March 9, but I think it may be earlier.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

Yessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

I need him to dunk on NENE one good time & then put him on the bench for the rest of the night


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



> Yao asked if he could play in the second half.


lol


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

Yao TMAC in playoffs that all I want.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

Basketball gods: _Houston fans, Your suffering has ended; *Your Great Wall *shall be Returned to You...:meditate: _thus saith the basketball gods,

:worthy: :worship: :worship: Oh thank you Great Basketball gods, we shall honor you with gifts of worship of dance and praise...HONOR THE GREAT BASKETBALL GODS DANCE AND PRAISE THEM...:yay: :clap2: :guitar: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

youve got to love how yao asked to play in the second half of that game upon hearing hes ready for practice.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

Good news,hopefully we have him at the Nets game.I want to see him dominate Nets frontcourt


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

LOL Can you imagine Yao against the Nets he would drop 40 points & 20 rebounds. There is nobody in the Nets who has a standing leap higher that or as strong as Yao in the Nets. 

I mean Kidd leads them in rebounds..............


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

The MVP is in the building!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

Ok, he is coming back on Monday against Cavs, according to Bill Worrell.




























Look at his bis and tris, what juice is he taking? :biggrin:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

OH man great timing, were starting to rack up some losses.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



> Yao Ming moved a 7-foot-6 step closer to returning the court, possibly by Monday's game at Cleveland.
> 
> Rockets team physician Tom Clanton, who attended Yao's workout on Saturday, said he would meet with Rockets athletic trainer Keith Jones, general manager Carrroll Dawson and coach Jeff Van Gundy today to determine whether Yao could be cleared to play Monday for the first time since he fractured his right tibia.
> 
> "He's doing very well," Clanton said. "We'll get together (today) and make a decision."


Link


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



kisstherim said:


> Ok, he is coming back on Monday against Cavs, according to Bill Worrell.


NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



Brandname said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



Brandname said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


its okay, if you listen to people from the beginning of last year, big z is better than yao


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



Pimped Out said:


> its okay, if you listen to people from the beginning of last year, big z is better than yao


Well there was a time when Yao was in the league when Z was better. 

Clearly, that hasn't been the case for quite some time, though. Z just lost his unborn twins too, so he's been completely listless for the past couple of games. :sad:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



Brandname said:


> Z just lost his unborn twins too, so he's been completely listless for the past couple of games. :sad:


Not to derail the thread, but that's horrible! That's a fate I wouldn't wish upon my worst enemy to lose a child (much less two) to miscarriage.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

It's OFFICCIAL



> CLEVELAND — In sudden and clear need of many things, the Rockets on Sunday received what they needed or at least wanted most.
> 
> Center Yao Ming was cleared to play Monday against the Cavaliers, moving to the active roster for the first time since he fractured the tibia in his right leg Dec. 23 in a collision with Tim Thomas and teammate Chuck Hayes against the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> ...


DTM, change the thread's title!!:cheers:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

Under the love of humans, we are all friends not enemies.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



Brandname said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


:laugh:

Words cant' express how much I am anticipating this....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



> "It depends on the game," Van Gundy said. "Certainly at home I have not been pleased with how we played. If you take the games from Miami (Feb. 21), there have been some good, some not so good. At Atlanta, not as good. At Orlando, not bad. Boston, you know. And Toronto, obviously we would like to do it over again. (Friday) night (in Denver) was good. (Saturday, the Spurs) were the superior team from start to finish.


I love Gumby's recap of our last 7 games :laugh:

Gotta bring up PO's clip again for this occassion:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

*f Yeah Man F Yeah!!!*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



Yao Mania said:


> I love Gumby's recap of our last 7 games :laugh:
> 
> Gotta bring up PO's clip again for this occassion:
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW0Nbffd3Xg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


aaaargh, i just got that song out of my head


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*



Pimped Out said:


> aaaargh, i just got that song out of my head


Better this than the Yao Ming fight song. Yao Ming, Yao Ming Yao Ming Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.... oh great now that's stuck in my head


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao returns to practice!!*

i prefer that right now to "its the eye of the tiger, its the cream of the fight, rising up to the challenge of our rivals"


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I just hope Yao don't fall down too much or dive for the ball. Let others do that, Yao. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Heeeeesssssssssssssssss Baaaaaaccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

and then watch McGrady get reinjured


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The interview from Hoopsworld:



> *Yao, first of all, how do you feel physically now that you've had a couple of practices? *
> 
> "I think I'm ready to come back. I've been working out everything just like when I'm playing in games and I've been studying the gameplan coach has on the board. I'm reading the gameplans every day, and most importantly I'm getting myself mentally ready to play."
> 
> ...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Yao TMAC in playoffs that all I want.
```
Yao TMAC HEALTHY and in playoffs is all I want!:clap2: 


```
and then watch McGrady get reinjured
```
Legend-Like; Was it really necessary to come with that?

Come on now. The Spurs and Dallas are winning 5 and 6 at a time(being nice it is more like 7 or 8) so, in order to keep the Fakers in our rearview and catch Utah we need to put together a few nice runs of 4 or more games at a time.


----------

